# Another Tarn-X Triumph



## rustjunkie (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't think I would have thought of this if Marty hadn't mentioned it. This badge:














less than 1 minute in a glass of Tarn-X, light rubbing with fingers, rinse:













not bad!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, that looks great! Who knew...

Darcie


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice job and I might try that myself to get the same results, but did you just use your fingers for the rubbing or was there a thumb involved?
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 22, 2014)

*Wow!*

That's one hell of a difference. Nice.


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2014)

wow,thanks for the info.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 23, 2014)

That is amazing! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bike (Sep 23, 2014)

*As a kid would go to the coin shop and buy cheap early pennies*

tARNEX SHINE- then worth less than the ~50c  paid!  once licked a bunch of stamps and put in alubum- hinge? what is a hinge?


----------



## bikiba (Sep 23, 2014)

a lot of people are Tarn-X haters
http://www.amazon.com/Tarn-X-TX-6-Tarnish-Remover-12-Ounce/dp/B000VPEA4Q


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 23, 2014)

I had no clue,thanks for a great tip. That is quite a difference in a very short amount of time.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 7, 2014)

*tarn-x tips*

many early bike light had silver plated reflectors tarn-x makes them near new again


----------



## Duck (Oct 8, 2014)

That's AWESOME!


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 11, 2014)

*Use with Caution*

I recently bought some Tarn-X and used it on a Rollfast badge as well. The labeling said that it is not intended for brass or painted surfaces. It cleaned the badge pretty good but it also started to strip off the painted red surface of the badge.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 11, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> I recently bought some Tarn-X and used it on a Rollfast badge as well. The labeling said that it is not intended for brass or painted surfaces. It cleaned the badge pretty good but it also started to strip off the painted red surface of the badge.





Yes indeed: use with caution. How long did you leave it on/in, and what did you use to wipe/clean it?


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 11, 2014)

I used a cotton swab dabbed in the Tarn-X. Maybe I was a bit to aggressive around the painted areas but it didn't take much to remove the paint.


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 17, 2014)

Great tip. I'll be trying it very carefully on some of my parts.


----------

